# PSG su Zambrotta???



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ag. Zambrotta sul PSG: "Ipotesi interessante"

_Continuano i rumors di mercato relativi al PSG. Anche questa volta l'obiettivo è un calciatore italiano, ma nessun club di Serie A deve preoccuparsi dato che si tratta di un Campione del Mondo attualmente svincolato come Gianluca Zambrotta. Alcune voci di corridoio parlavano, infatti, di un contatto fra Carlo Ancelotti e il difensore con il quale ha lavorato al Milan nella stagione 2008/2009. "Al momento non c'è niente di concreto - spiega ai microfoni di Tuttomercatoweb.com l'agente del calciatore Marcello Bonetto -, ma sarebbe sicuramente un'ipotesi interessante. Non si potrebbe dire di no ad una grande squadra come il PSG"_

Mortazza eroe!


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Vi ricordate le pere della moglie di Zambrotta?
Ecco probabilmente Ancelotti ha fatto sogni strani, altrimenti non si spiega


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2012)

Gli manca un terzino scarso?


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Gli manca un terzino scarso?







è in saldo


----------



## Snake (19 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate le pere della moglie di Zambrotta?
> Ecco probabilmente Ancelotti ha fatto sogni strani, altrimenti non si spiega



Come fai a dimenticarle? Zinne rubate al ***** 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2012)

Madonna che mammelle


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Gia' me lo vedo che ritorna al milan e chiede kaladze gattuso seedorf dida nesta , li fa ritornare tutti


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Come fai a dimenticarle? Zinne rubate al *****
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Tanta roba


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Come fai a dimenticarle? Zinne rubate al *****
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per citare il profeta... ehhh! ennamiseèè
Ogni volta rimango allibito, troppa roba

Io vi giuro pagherei 30€ di tasca mia per un ***** di questa qui.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Come fai a dimenticarle? Zinne rubate al *****
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mamma mia!


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

Zambro grande uomo!!


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (20 Settembre 2012)

Secondo i giornalisti al Psg di cessi ne sarebbero dovuti arrivare a dozzine (Abate, Antonini & co)... beh io devo ancora vederne arrivare uno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2012)

così ritorna quello della juve


----------



## smallball (20 Settembre 2012)

non ci credo non puo' essere ,non puo' cadere cosi' in basso Carletto


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2012)

Non penso proprio. Zambrotta se vuole giocare ancora farebbe meglio a cambiare continente. E' bollito.


----------

